# Lone star atv park



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

Was the lone star offroad ranch a hoax are what messages them no answers


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, Ive talked with him a few times. He cant afford the Insurance. He said it was ridiculous hd didnt high and didnt know how the other parks did it. I wanna say he said 50k a year. I dont think its going to happen. Although I told him to maybe find an investor


----------



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

I think there bonded that's why u just sign a waver once bonded they can't be sewed.thats what I did on a guide service


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Talked to him today. He said he could get the Insurance done. But the property owner "his Mom" is worried about the lawsuits if someone gets hurt or killed. Thats the hold up. He didnt say it would never happen when I asked though. So I dunno


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Hotrod*

Where did yall ride last weekend and where are the pics?
Deer season is over and I am ready to get out on the bikes just gotta replace the truck first. Insurance is waiting two weeks for recovery and said they will cu a check at that time so hopefully by 2/1 I will be truck shopping and ready to roll right after I sign papers.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah you gotta wait a while on a stolen. We rode Mud Buddy's with My friends from Xtremem mud magazine. We had a blast man. I'll post a few pics


----------



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

*Atv pRk*

Thanks for info. Hotrod they should check into the bonded thing.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

majekman said:


> Thanks for info. Hotrod they should check into the bonded thing.


I told him that. He said it was just his mom. This guy is in his 30's


----------



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

*Atv park*

Thanks again hot rod for the info keep us posted if they open up don't know if intrested but mud races in Sweeny tx this weekend


----------

